# Ripe Vapes VCT Private Reserve - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/3/15)

Are you guys ready for this?

VCT Private Reserve in 3mg is now available.
One part vanilla. One part custard. One part tobacco. Two parts deliciousness. And a hint of toasted almond. This batch of VCT has been steeped for over 90 days in an oak barrel and is just out of this world.

Each bottle is individually serialized and limited to a run of 500 bottles worldwide. Sir Vape was lucky enough to secure a small shipment. Go on and spoil yourself while stocks last.

GET IT HERE: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/vct-private-reserve


----------



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

Yessssssssssss! Ordered paid ... now ship it NOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

Link says page not found


----------



## capetocuba (18/3/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/vct-private-reserve


----------



## Sir Vape (18/3/15)

Thanks @capetocuba

Updated it as well. Sorry about that @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (25/3/15)

Back in stock 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/vct-private-reserve


----------

